# bird leashes?



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

what are you guys's opinions on those bird leashes? i was thinking about one so i could take my new bird out to excorsise but i dont want her to fly off and not come back. i dont think shes that comfortable yet. but are they safe and comfortable.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might try contacting some of the members about this thread as some of them tried that:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10736

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*halter style leash.*

I tried the harness leash on Skye when we had to go into the Animal Planet studio, as I didn't know how he would respond, and that way he couldn't fly away.

He did fine, didn't move an inch, but he started picking and digging at it after an hour.

I would not recommend it for flying as it will hinder their flying skills and they could hang themselves up on something. I would only use it in uncertain situations where you need to restrain them, but you can't keep them in their cage.

From my experience, Skye just didn't feel comfortable in it, he was not a happy camper by the end of the show, and the interview afterward.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think a LOT might depend on getting the proper size. On the other hand, most birds probably don't like something "restricting" them.

I know that as far as the flight suits go, I had to go up FIVE sizes to get one to fit on Mr. Squeaks. He dosen't particularly like it but will tolerate. I don't keep it on for any length of time.

Anyway, the people who make the Flight Suits could also have info on the harness & leash.Their toll free # is 888-412-7667 and their web site is www.flightquarters.com

You may also be able to find what you are looking for at a Petsmart or a store specializing in birds. 

Mmmm, I never thought about a harness and leash for Mr. Squeaks. He can't fly but I could take him for "walks."  Have never read about anyone else doing this with their "wing challenged" birds. Has anyone ever done this??? Mr. Squeaks could be the first of his kind...


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I think they are ok but if the bird is trained from a young age then that's better.. it's really not easy to put something on a grown bird because he won't like it and he will spend half the time picking at it to remove it. I know a member here who used it for her little doves and she was able to take them outside on her shoulder (I guess they are more calm) 

If you are training a squeaker then it should be ok to teach him to wear it for awhile ..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryco said:


> I think they are ok but if the bird is trained from a young age then that's better.. it's really not easy to put something on a grown bird because he won't like it and he will spend half the time picking at it to remove it. I know a member here who used it for her little doves and she was able to take them outside on her shoulder (I guess they are more calm)
> 
> If you are training a squeaker then it should be ok to teach him to wear it for awhile ..


I agree with you that training a squeaker would be ideal. Mr. Squeaks is 2 years old. However, I wonder if "walking" him in a new area would take his mind off the harness - at least for awhile. First, tho, I have to find a harness.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, try that and see what happens.. he may be curious and interesting in the area that it will make him forget about the leash. Hopefully.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

GimpieLover said:


> what are you guys's opinions on those bird leashes? i was thinking about one so i could take my new bird out to excorsise but i dont want her to fly off and not come back. i dont think shes that comfortable yet. but are they safe and comfortable.


*Pigeon leashes would be so cool so when your out side put it on and they won't fly away but they dont have leashes.*


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

well i have bid on a bird harnes and leash on ebay and waiting till the bid ends. and im going to try it out to see how my little girl reacts. hope she doesnt mind it too much. i just hope she will learn to like it beacuse everytime she will have it on she will be able to be out and about.


----------

